# Durable relaxed fit snowboard pants on a budget??



## element (Feb 7, 2011)

I started riding in a pair of cheapazzed ski pants - thing is - they're too tighty/skinny really. No flexibility and the look's just all wrong - so I'd like to go the other way and get some nice relaxed fit snowboard pants with lots of mobility.... and durability. 

If you were on a budget with this desire - what'd you go for for a 34waist/32inseam?
I've had the forum's help to totally rule out DC pants... 
And heard 686 was good for durability (how about relaxed fit/feel)?


----------



## Sudden_Death (Mar 23, 2011)

element said:


> I started riding in a pair of cheapazzed ski pants - thing is - they're too tighty/skinny really. No flexibility and the look's just all wrong - so I'd like to go the other way and get some nice relaxed fit snowboard pants with lots of mobility.... and durability.
> 
> If you were on a budget with this desire - what'd you go for for a 34waist/32inseam?
> I've had the forum's help to totally rule out DC pants...
> And heard 686 was good for durability (how about relaxed fit/feel)?


The 686 are baggy but not too much. Enough to layer under and not have your legs look like sausage casings.


----------



## Riley212 (Nov 9, 2011)

The North Face freedom Pants- durable, not to tight/loose, goot pockets, good vents, good liner and gaiters. i had these for 2 years and i was good on waterproofness, the would leak at the seams on a straight rainy day but other than that i never got wet ass.
$140 bucks


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Scour dogfunk/steep & cheap/amazon/etc for closeout snowboard pants rated 10K and up for water resistance.

You can usually find something around $60....but this will be harder to do right now since the season is upon us.


----------



## element (Feb 7, 2011)

Tarzanman said:


> Scour dogfunk/steep & cheap/amazon/etc for closeout snowboard pants rated 10K and up for water resistance.
> 
> You can usually find something around $60....but this will be harder to do right now since the season is upon us.


thanks for the links - i didn't know about steep n cheap - looks pretty similar to Whiskey Militia. 
I saw a few sets of DC pants on Whiskey - but then found out here that DC's durability isn't very good. 
Looks like Volcomm's got pants on the tight side as well...

So far safe bets I have been told are 686, Burton... and I know burton's sizing is nicely relaxed fit... 

What about Ride, Rome, Foursquare, Sessions, etc?


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Foursquare is DEFINITELY baggy. I have a 33" waist, but I wear their pants in size small (and its still baggy).


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Check wiskeymilitia.com I've seen multiple pairs of 686 and Nomis over the last few days for under $100.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

I got a pair of pants for sale, check this thread:
http://www.snowboardingforum.com/buy-sell-snowboard-equipment/44250-nwt-nomis-simon-pant-m.html

size 32-34 waist.

If those aren't your thing, check out departmentofgoods.com to save some money. Nomis, 686 are good brands. Special Blend, ThirtyTwo make some good stuff as well.


----------



## D1CKER1 (Dec 27, 2010)

Try eBay.. Or your local Craigslist


----------



## element (Feb 7, 2011)

Sudden_Death said:


> The 686 are baggy but not too much. Enough to layer under and not have your legs look like sausage casings.


Cool - thanks. I've read that 686 can run large for some people..



Tarzanman said:


> Foursquare is DEFINITELY baggy. I have a 33" waist, but I wear their pants in size small (and its still baggy).


Sweet- adding foursquare to my watchlist.



Extremo said:


> Check wiskeymilitia.com I've seen multiple pairs of 686 and Nomis over the last few days for under $100.


So you think Nomis are good?



CheeseForSteeze said:


> I got a pair of pants for sale, check this thread:
> http://www.snowboardingforum.com/buy-sell-snowboard-equipment/44250-nwt-nomis-simon-pant-m.html
> 
> size 32-34 waist.
> ...


Thanks for the link to your sale - what you have looks cool - but not exactly the color/etc I'm lookin for. 
Thanks for the other links too 


With that and some offline input - I'm up to:

686
Analog, 
Burton, 
Foursquare
Nomis
Special Blend
ThirtyTwo


Avoiding: DC and Tresspass...


----------



## RichnNorcal (Dec 5, 2011)

You should also check: Evo.com, Altrec-outlet.com & Department of Goods.com (Backcountry outlet). Lot of these sites are no tax & free ship. Just my 2 cents. About the brand thing, don't forget "Sessions", Very core company based out of Santa Cruz, CA.


----------



## element (Feb 7, 2011)

RichnNorcal said:


> You should also check: Evo.com, Altrec-outlet.com & Department of Goods.com (Backcountry outlet). Lot of these sites are no tax & free ship. Just my 2 cents. About the brand thing, don't forget "Sessions", Very core company based out of Santa Cruz, CA.


Thanks, 
I've been lookin at evo's outlet, the house's outlet, whiskey militia, and now backcountry. 
Altrec-outlet.com is a new one.... and do you mean Altrec Outlet - Daily Deals - Save up to 80% Off

I know about sessions (have a sessions jacket - tho the plastic pass holder basically just died after 1 season..
How's their pants fit?


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

DC makes some pretty good jackets for inbounds riding. I'm sure their pants are good, too. I just haven't worn them. I wouldn't cross them off necessarily.


----------



## element (Feb 7, 2011)

CheeseForSteeze said:


> DC makes some pretty good jackets for inbounds riding. I'm sure their pants are good, too. I just haven't worn them. I wouldn't cross them off necessarily.


Just going off this...: http://www.snowboardingforum.com/outerwear-accessories/43350-dc-santoro-pants-anyone-here-tried.html


----------



## RichnNorcal (Dec 5, 2011)

My Terrrian pants by Sessions fit just right, not to tight or baggy just nice and loose. About the notion that DC pants are poorly constructed. You might be talking about their entry level line of goods. Look at Burton, some of thier stuff only lasts a season or two, that's their low price point entry level line to get people started. Now take a look at Burton's AK line of goods. Talk about quality, that stuff will last (5years or more). Actually this really applies to all companies, including DC. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

element said:


> Just going off this...: http://www.snowboardingforum.com/outerwear-accessories/43350-dc-santoro-pants-anyone-here-tried.html


Yea, they're probably better options but for the price they aren't too bad.


----------

